# Giant rabbits



## CaityMac (Mar 4, 2007)

does anyone have pics of their giant rabbits next to them or next to like a dog or cat?

i am very interested in the giant breeds. i am considering getting one when i am able to.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's one, not mine though (Iwish-I want one too), another member I believe...







Here's the link to it...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19268&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## ec (Mar 4, 2007)

That photo comes from this site: http://www.giantrabbitrescue.co.uk/ They have some beautiful bunnies up for adoption...


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Mar 20, 2007)

We have two french lops but they are not fully grown yet as they are only 10wks old


----------

